# Happy Gotcha Day Fritz!!



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

It was one year ago, we got Fritz. Hubby and I debated names, I wanted "Dyson", he wanted "Rex"...so "Fritz" it was!! So happy today!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day fritz . Wishing you many more.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Fritz!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day Fritz!! :wub: Hope your humans spoil you well today!!  Oh and I love your name.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day beautiful Fritz. (love that phrase too)


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day, looks he's very happy he got you too!
Any special events for treats for today?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day Fritz!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Gretchen, actually yesterday my Mom took me to see my sister and birth mother! We went swimming, chased balls, ran around, pooped, drank tons of water, fell off the dock twice. It was just like before I went to live with my Mom. I love playing with my sister, she is rough and tough just like me! We had a grand time! When my Mom brought me home, I slept the rest of the day, boy was I pooped..but, I want to do that again! Love, Fritz


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day Fritz!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day Fritz! Sounds like you had a very fun day.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Deb!

Happy gotcha day to you and Fritz!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi Deb!
> 
> Happy gotcha day to you and Fritz!!


Thanks Gwen, hope all is well with you, and are enjoying the summer! Be safe my friend! Deb


----------

